# GoPro Cams at fur cons



## AlphaRad35 (Nov 27, 2012)

I was watching a few furry convention videos from this year and most of them were recorded on gopro cams(I can tell because of the fisheye lens)

Usually people would use regular cameras to film their day at the con, but this year almost all of them changed to gopro cams.


I wonder why that is. Is it to show new level of experiences or what is it?

check out these videos, and you'll know what I mean.
[video=youtube;pDP-YWkxlKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDP-YWkxlKY[/video]


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Nov 27, 2012)

And another one right here

[video=youtube;pQ0dLr3NfkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ0dLr3NfkA[/video]


----------



## Smelge (Nov 27, 2012)

Probably because they do high-quality HD footage in a tiny package, and if you use the cases for them they're practically indestructable. Even better, totally waterproof so when the fluids start flying, theres no danger of camera damage.


----------



## kayfox (Nov 28, 2012)

Personally, I think it would be easier to get good video with a sports camera with a separate head like the Vio POV.


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Nov 29, 2012)

The way I see it, it makes the viewing look weird but more sexy.


----------

